
Advanced Imaging Reveals a Computer 1,500 Years Ahead of Its Time - robdoherty2
http://io9.com/advanced-imaging-reveals-a-computer-1-500-years-ahead-o-1492104535
======
yaddayadda
A modern day equivalent is the 10,000 year clock -
[http://longnow.org/clock/](http://longnow.org/clock/)

